
Starting Ruby On Rails:  What I Wish I Knew - vlad
http://betterexplained.com/articles/starting-ruby-on-rails-what-i-wish-i-knew/
======
ivan
My rails (not ruby) experience: The deeper you go the more muddled you are; or
better: At the end the ratio of rails and your own or third party code is
1:100

The only helpful thing in rails is ActiveRecord, you can also use separately.
Distressful is that ruby and rails are by many people considered as the same
thing. Those ROR versus PHP versus Java versus whatever-you-want are simply
infantile. Please no flame and good luck :)

~~~
palish
..Whaaat? Hehe. Sorry but that ratio is way out of whack. There's almost
certainly a way to do things the "rails way".

------
crescentfresh
It's funny how the article uses parenthesis and brackets as examples of
unneccessary 'cruft' that muddles your program's readability, yet to explain a
common 'Rails-ism' the author re-introduces both of them into the sample code
to make it more readable.

~~~
kalid
I'm the author :)

Yeah, Ruby certainly has some quirks, especially coming from a C/Java
background. I think it's similar to seeing i++ for the first time... you need
to separate it into "i = i + 1" when explaining it to newcomers.

------
kingnothing
I'd like to add that Netbeans 6 M9 with Ruby support is the best Windows /
Linux IDE I've found so far.

Edit: Link: <http://dlc.sun.com/netbeans/download/6.0/milestones/latest/>

~~~
adamdoupe
Have you tried RadRails? I think it was easy for me due to familiarity with
eclipse.

------
Psyonic
These are all very valid points, although when I started I didn't have much
trouble picking them up quickly. Still, a good resouce for beginners.

